# Didier wood splitter hydraulic seals? Where?



## Hardluckcharlie (May 21, 2010)

First post here... I have an early seventies Didier wood splitter and the seals are shot. I have the ram pulled from the piston and am wondering if anybody has a link for a seal kit. I don't think I'll ever get the right measurements to order them piece by piece... please help. I am a bit desperate at this point. 

The end of the ram has the numbers; 
AID-3977
GJ
G OM (there might possibly be an S in the blank in between)

On the end cap are the numbers;
135B448

Thanks. Jay


----------



## wigglesworth (May 21, 2010)

I have the same little splitter, unfortunately, I dont have any seal info for ya. I would suggest going to a local tractor shop, as they rebuild a lot of hydro cylinders, and can most likely point you in the right direction.


----------



## CWME (May 21, 2010)

Norwich VT as in Norwich University VT?? 

If memory serves me there is a Tractor dealer in Barre. You might try there for starters.


----------



## Hardluckcharlie (May 21, 2010)

Good idea... although the model number plate has long gone missing and my guess is that they won't be much help without that. I'll give that a try if nobody can help me out further.

Thanks.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (May 21, 2010)

HardluckCharlie -

I've got an owners manual for the various Didier splitters that I received from someone here on AS. (Thank you again, even though I've forgotten who I received this from!)

If you pm me your email address I can send the you the .pdf file. There is some info on 'repair kits' for the various cylinders but I don't think you will be able to use those numbers. We had to do the same repair to our ram about 1-1/2 yrs. ago and I just took the whole thing to a farm tractor store and they fixed it right up, installed the seals and everything for a total of around $78.

Oh, by the way, welcome from all us Didier users! Surprisingly there are quite a few of us on this list.

Shari


----------



## kevin j (May 21, 2010)

If that doesn't work, take the parts/piston/rod gland groove and bore dimensions to a local hydraulic rebuilder or repair place. Find someplace that sells hydr stuff, (rexroth/sauer/eaton/vickers) or cylinders and they will help. Or an industrial supply house for bearings and seals.

Most of the dimensions are standard industrial components. In such simple applications and small qty as log splitters (even a big mfr makes what, a few hundred a year?) they are not likely proprietory to the OEM. 

Parker makes a huge share of seals and orings used in hydraulic systems.

kcj


----------



## Hardluckcharlie (May 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I think you are right that without the model numbers from the plate (that is long gone) I would have a hard time getting a seal "kit". So I will spend my time today cleaning out the cylinder/piston and then I will just load it up and take it to a hydraulic shop. I was trying to leave the big fella's out of the loop and save myself the $ but I am sure I would end up with the wrong seals if I measure it all myself. Three hour round trip coming up for this but I think it will be the quick way to splitterville if I go this route. Thanks again for your help!

Jay


----------



## Wife'nHubby (May 22, 2010)

Here is some info from the manual I offered:








Shari


----------



## Hardluckcharlie (May 22, 2010)

Wow! That is very helpful! I recognize the parts and should be able to resolve this quite easily. You folks are all so Grreeeeaaaattttl!

Jay


----------



## rmidcap (Oct 18, 2012)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Here is some info from the manual I offered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a didier log splitter that needs seals on the hydraulic cylinder. The cylinder has a slit cut in it about 1/2 inch from the head. From your posting I would say it is an H model cylinder.
How do you remove the clip that is suppose to be in this slot. I started to remove the head and it only turns a couple times before it locks up


----------



## link523 (Oct 21, 2012)

Zatkoff Seals and Packings > Contacts / Locations we get seals for work here they just measure and match them up for use. They maybe able to match them up for you! last packing i needed was about $8 but they have a $25 min.


----------



## kevin j (Oct 21, 2012)

The ones with the slot on the side use an inserted wire as a locking ring. There is a half circle groove in the inside of the cylinder tube, and another half circle in the cartridge. The wire is pushed in tangentially and forced around the circle. It is a very cheap and effective way to make the cylinders, but nasty to disassemble. There usually is a 90 degree bent end you have to work out and pull the wire back out. if you can grip it with a vise grips, and hammer on that to pull. I have a slide hammer that screws onto the adjusting nut of a vise grip, for many pulling and hammering jobs such as this. 
Once you get the lock wire out, you can usually yank on the rod and use the piston as a slide hammer tot pound the cartridge out from the inside. Do NOT under any circumstances use compressed air. And only use compressed oil if you a qualified experienced shop, even then it is not recommended. Compressed air has killed people when it finally lets loose.


----------



## Ed*L (Oct 22, 2012)

Hydraulic repair shop is the way to go. I rebuilt mine 2 or 3 times, the old school O-ring's just don't hold up. Took it to a shop and they used lip type seals, never had a problem with it after that.

Ed


----------



## DFB (Sep 20, 2015)

Wife'nHubby said:


> HardluckCharlie -
> 
> I've got an owners manual for the various Didier splitters that I received from someone here on AS. (Thank you again, even though I've forgotten who I received this from!)
> 
> ...




Shari,,Do you know where to get a new locking ring or some call it a locking wire for the piston on a didier log splitter? Thank's,, Darren Or DFB on this site


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Sep 20, 2015)

DFB said:


> Shari,,Do you know where to get a new locking ring or some call it a locking wire for the piston on a didier log splitter? Thank's,, Darren Or DFB on this site




No other ideas other than either a farm implement dealer or a hydraulic repair shop.


----------



## DFB (Sep 21, 2015)

post: 5541670 said:


> No other ideas other than either a farm implement dealer or a hydraulic repair shop.[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

